# Bagged out... broken axles



## '01 GTI 1.8t (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey all. Put air on my car in July afer i got back from Iraq. Since then, have broken 4 drivers side axles. On turns to the left, I will always hear a snap. The car will drive fine from anywhere between 800-1,500 miles. I havent lowered the car AT ALL since I bought the last axle, because I was afraid that the constant lowering and raising was doing this. Apparently, its not the problem. Please let me know.
Thanks.
-Brett


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Bagged out... broken axles ('01 GTI 1.8t)*

notch? all the weight on the axle is not good.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

raxles? but this sounds like another problem other than just buying a beefier axle, what axles are you running?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

left turns huh? is your frame notched?


----------



## '01 GTI 1.8t (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

No frame notch. I keep running OEM axles. Was thinking about raxles but figured i'd break them too. i'm really getting frustrated at this point.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

If your driving low at all, youre probably hitting your frame....that would blow your axle...


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

he said drivers side. normally on a mk4 you dont have to notch that side. i would say you could be rolling too low.


----------



## '01 GTI 1.8t (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Racer Rob)*

i ride at 36-40 psi always. Car lifts at around 20. Looks a little lower than stock height, which is what I had with my static drop, no problems what-so-ever before at this height until the air. Will raxles break too? When I turn to the left, the car will make a click once, and then no noise at all. For instance, the axle broke yesterday driving straight under normal power. Felt the vibration in second gear only at first, then all the gears. Could it be a faulty tranny mount? Could the problem be coming from the tranny itself? I got the air done in NY while I was home on block leave from Iraq, put the car on a dolly immediately to get back to Texas, as I took it off the dolly, I broke the tranny mount, and the left side of the motor fell on the axle breaking it. Got it all repaired, and now it keeps breaking, no matter the ride height. Really confused and discouraged. Thanks everybody.
-Brett


----------



## '01 GTI 1.8t (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ('01 GTI 1.8t)*


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ('01 GTI 1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’01 GTI 1.8t* »_









youre riding too high thats def the problem


----------



## '01 GTI 1.8t (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (no vtec 4me)*

Any other ideas? I certainly would appreciate it. I can't just put another axle in, and really dont know where to start. Thanks.
-Brett


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ('01 GTI 1.8t)*

where is the axle broken? do you have any pics?


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ('01 GTI 1.8t)*

in el paso eh...

well why dont you take it back to the place that installed ur airride.
it OBVIOUSLY has to do with that since this all happened since the install...
judging from your ebay post this was an EXPENSIVE install so everything should have some sort of a warranty.


----------



## '01 GTI 1.8t (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (racerbunny24)*

I called the shop who installed once the problem manifested, no answer or ideas what-so-ever, which was dissapointing due to the price in which I paid. I'm not sure if i'm buying bad axles, having bad installs, or am just unlucky, all of which I find hard to believe because of when the problm started. I'm thinking that a heavy duty axle may fix the problem? Any suggestions or ideas? Thanks again.
-Brett


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ('01 GTI 1.8t)*

WAIT! 
i knew i have seen this car before:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...1220b
honestly man, if you paid 3.5k for your setup and your having problems with breaking axles and not getting low i would take it back to the shop that did the install. for that price they should have thrown in a notch for free


----------



## '01 GTI 1.8t (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (candywhitevdub)*

Sad part is, I did pay 3500. Doesnt get very low, and breaks axles like thats its job. Truly a terrible "ivestment". Actually, the only thing i've invested in was OEM axles. Getting old.
-Brett


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ('01 GTI 1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’01 GTI 1.8t* »_Sad part is, I did pay 3500. Doesnt get very low, and breaks axles like thats its job. Truly a terrible "ivestment". Actually, the only thing i've invested in was OEM axles. Getting old.
-Brett

HIGHLY understandable. what did they use for the front struts? it looks like they may have cheaped out and used some kind of universal front struts.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (candywhitevdub)*

Make sure to check your motor mounts. I played mechanic for 6 years and have seen issues like this. You can't feel **** till left or right turns. 
With my daily if I cruise to low I actually can make my dr. side axle bind. They are even equal length. Did your mechanic tell you if its breaking apart the cage in the axle that holds the bearings or is it the shaft itself?"
Are you getting scoring lines on the axle shafts from the body? (where the notch should be).


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Check your dogbone mount too. Mine was assembled wrong because we installed it at night in a driveway and I went though 5 or 6 axles in 4 years or so.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

but motor mount spacers from Kevin at euro image tuning


----------

